# Auction score and questions



## Tony (Jul 10, 2016)

Went to an auction today and picked up some pretty cool stuff. A box of files, rasps, handles etc. An old Craftsman chalk box in the box, a set of carving chisels for Bean Counter, and a cool old level of some type. I've never seen one like this, anybody know about it? And can anybody tell me anything about the I guess portable workbench thingy? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like a fun time! How big are the rasps?


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Looks like a fun time! How big are the rasps?



Barry, I don't know anything about files and rasps, they're about a foot long buy I don't know if that's what you're asking for.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 10, 2016)

Ah I think I see them in the box... so little ones unlike the farrier's rasps for horses which can be turned into knives!!


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Jul 10, 2016)

The workbench thingie is an assembly vice or whatever the proper name for it is, You'd have fixtures that go in the holes and then use the vises on the side to clamp things down square.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2016)

I think that 'level' is actually one of the early drunk testing kits. You'll need to stick that clear spike where the sun don't shine and then try to center up that bubble... If you can't do it, you're drunk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice score Tony! That's the kind of stuff I look for. Nice set of millers falls carving chisels, file handles always come in handy. I'm pretty sure that level vile has fallen out of something, part of a tool or a machine.


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice score Tony! That's the kind of stuff I look for. Nice set of millers falls carving chisels, file handles always come in handy. I'm pretty sure that level vile has fallen out of something, part of a tool or a machine.



It has little holes in the corners, I was thinking maybe it's used as a line level. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Tony said:


> It has little holes in the corners, I was thinking maybe it's used as a line level. Tony


Probably how it attached, big pin was a locator.


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2016)

If anyone can use the assembly table you can have it for the price of shipping. The vises both work well. It came in a group of things and I have no use for it. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2016)

Tony said:


> If anyone can use the assembly table you can have it for the price of shipping. The vises both work well. It came in a group of things and I have no use for it. Tony



I can. Let me know what shipping will be, I'll give you something more for it as it has some value


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2016)

If Colin doesn't take it, I'd be interested.


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I can. Let me know what shipping will be, I'll give you something more for it as it has some value


Colin, I think it will fit in a LFRB, I will check tonight. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> If Colin doesn't take it, I'd be interested.



Okay Rocky, I'll let you know. Tony


----------

